# aruba or outback???



## peter1 (Feb 17, 2004)

Hi action I just found the site while searching on other pictures of outbacks or reviewsâ€¦ I just got the ok from the bank for the loan but IM undecided on which to buy. I found a 04 outback 28bhs that looks great but my wife likes the Aruba by starcraft 28dbs both have the same layout but Iâ€™m looking for input on the outback why or why I should not buy. Thanks for any information

Pete


----------



## gotgod (Jan 28, 2004)

Well I just purchased the 28BHS after nearly 3 months of searching. i am very satisfied with it. The reason I didn't get the Aruba was some quality issues, the Outback seemed to me to have better quality building materials and workmanship although it too has its flaws. But overall the outback came in on top. However for someone else they may tell you the Aruba is better. Good luck mike


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

Since we wanted a bunkhouse, and a slide out it limited our brands. Frontier and Outback were about all with any track record, the new StreamLite hasn't even gone into production yet.

I got very specific on detail. I took a quick look at the two you mentioned so here are a few quick thoughts.

Outback has more Fresh water storage, and appears to be lighter and a lower hitch weight. Beyond that I don't see much difference between the two.

One thing I do appreciate about the Outback is the design for dual batteries on the tongue, no need to make shift something. No idea of the Aruba has that feature or not.

How is the pricing between the two? Both local dealers?


----------



## peter1 (Feb 17, 2004)

both are priced about the same. around 18500

pete


----------



## CamperDC (Oct 30, 2003)

Take a good hard look at both of the dealers. Which one do you like better? Ask to talk with the service techs and see which one gives you a better feeling. No matter what TT you go with you will probably have to take it back to the dealer for service. How close are the dealers? Do not under estimate the value of a good dealer.


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

I'll give that a big huge second! Ask both dealers to meet with the service person that works on your type of camper, or at least the service manager. Find out how long they been selling that camper, if its an oddball service maybe hit and miss. For that price who is including what, might get them to come down on price or include batteries and a WDH hitch.

Most of all though if you have an Aruba do they have great group like Outbackers?


----------



## peter1 (Feb 17, 2004)

The dealer for the outback is holiday world which is about 20 mins from the house. The Aruba dealer is about 5 mins away. Now the outback dealer has very big service department but the Aruba is very small. But I know the Aruba dealer has been at that location for the last ten years may be longer but thatâ€™s when I moved into the area. Also one more question what about the towing equipment ive been pulling a pop up for the last 3 years but brake control, self leving and sway bar? What is this about? The Aruba dealer wants to charge 800 dollars for the three and holiday world wants 300. Can you guys tell me whatâ€™s this is about..Thanks ahead of time









Pete


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

The trailer has electric brakes, and you will need an electric brake controller in the tow vehicle. I have one of the best, a PRODIGY controller. Works great.

The hitch I have is a EQUAL-I-ZER brand. It has built in sway control. Find out more at:
Equal-i-zer

Mine works great with my tow vehicle, and it's very simple to hookup.

Prodigy's are a little over $100, and I got my Equal-i-zer for $300 from the dealer, but they swallowed the rest of the cost. (it was more expensive)


----------



## CamperDC (Oct 30, 2003)

Hey Pete,

Make sure you are comparing apples to apples on the hitch setup for both dealers. One dealer may be quoting a friction bar and the other an Equalizer or Dual Cam setup. My opinion would be to look at something more then a friction bar for anti sway since you are looking at a 28ft. TT.

There are a lot of Outbackers here that use the Equalizer hitch and really like it. Me, I have the Reese HP Dual Cam setup and am real happy with it. You can't go wrong either way.

The self leveling you speak of is known as weight distribution which levels the tow TV by putting more weight to the front so the rear end does not sag to the ground. The sway bar is designed to keep the TT from swaying while it is being towed.

In a simple setup, you will have the friction sway bar to control sway and weight distribution bars to level the TV. In the Equalizer and Reese HP Dual Cam setups both weith distribtuion and anti sway are built into the same unit and the anti sway in these two devices works much better then just a sway bar.

You do not mention what type of TV you will be using to pull the TT. That would also help decide what type of hitch setup to go with.

A good friend of mine pulled his 25ft. TT with a full size Ford Bronco and only a friction sway bar for sway control. I always worried about that and sure enough, last year, he lost his TT due to a sway incident. He was running down an incline doing about 65mph and when he went under an overpass the TT started to sway and he was unalbe to stop it. The TT finally flipped over and exploded into a million pieces. He said you could not believe it, it seemed as thought a bomb went off inside. BTW, he was unable to get the brake contoller.

Be safe.


----------

